# Cycle complete--Anything I need to do until I get fish?



## segrayson (Feb 6, 2011)

My 29 gallon planted tank has finished its cycle. I am not going to be able to get fish yet because the species I want won’t be available for several weeks. Is there something that I need to do to make sure that the water parameters are still okay when I am finally able to get my fish?
Sarah


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I would think keep feeding the bacteria with a flake or two


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What did you use for ammonia to start the cycle?

What fish are you getting?


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

talk to your LPS and see if theyll let you buy a couple cheap fish that, if still healthy, you can bring back in exchange for the fish you really want...or you can just buy a single betta and a small bowl to put him in afterwards


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

No need to add fish now, just feed the bacteria with a flake of food a day or you can use pure ammonia.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

snail said:


> What did you use for ammonia to start the cycle?


+1 How was the tank cycled?


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

snail said:


> No need to add fish now, just feed the bacteria with a flake of food a day or you can use pure ammonia.


i agree theres no NEED to add fish, but who likes to look at an empty tank? especially after taking the time to cycle it first...i guess if youve waited this long to add fish, it wont hurt to wait a little longer


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You need to have some life in your tank to keep the cycle going. I would suggest two small guppies if your tank has a ph > 7.5 and two Clouds or Danios if < 7.5. Mystery Snails would also work in a high ph tank. If your water is warm (>78) try a couple of small Female Bettas.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would keep feeding your tank ammonia or flake food and hold off on adding fish until you have exactly what you want. My reasoning for this is that whatever you put in there you will have to live with for a long time, ostensibly. I would therefore advise against putting anything in the tank except exactly what you want to put in there, otherwise you might regret it.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

You could add a flake or 2 or Amonia to keep it ticking over but I would just go to the fish shop and get a few cheap fish and keep it going that way, the last thing you need is to start adding food or amonia and maybe add to much by mistake then you end up with a spike and you can't get your fish and by the time the spike goes away the shop will have none of the fish you want.

Just make sure the fish shop will let you trade back the fish for credit, if the fish are cheap enough then I'm guessing you won't mind losing a few ££ and you could just give them away there is bound to be someone who will take them off your hands.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a feeling the nitrogen cycle hasn't touched this tank. Just a hunch.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would add a single male platty. And not add any food for the first week.

If nothing else that will confirm whether or not the tank is ready for more fish.


my .02


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> If nothing else that will confirm whether or not the tank is ready for more fish.


good point


----------

